# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  ((أرواح تبكي خلف النور))

## أحلى ضحكة

‘,

.
.

.

مصابيح مشتعله على زوايا الطرقات


تتوهج بالنور سجينة بين حرارة القضبان

تحترق حزناً

تلتهب وجعاً

لتهب بقعة ضـوء حانية على قلوب حُـبلى بالعذابات

مصابيح تسربلت بغـبار أثارته نقـع أوجاع تمايل من وطأتها بنـو الانسان

مر عليها الكثيرين ممن حملوا بُـئس الطريق وضاقت بهم الفضاءات

أرواح انطـبقت عليها الأضلاع

تعلقت بأضواء أنبـعثت عبر شقـوق ليل الأحزان

يلتحفـون بدفـئ يحتـرق بفعل دبيـب صواعق الأوجاع الى فتـيل الإشتعالات

بكـوا واسترسلوا بالنحيب تحت مصابيح معلـقة على أسوار متهالكة الجدران

أسوار توشحت سواد الليل نُـقش على خاصِرتها الألم بخنـاجر الأنات

/

/



قال مصبـاح يحتـرق على الطـريق

شـهدتُ هـطول دمع غـزير

غـرق منه ذلك الرصـيف

أخاف صـمت الليل البهـيم

كان لفتاة جميلة كالـبدر المنير

اتكأت على ضـلعي الكسير

صرخْـتُ متوهجاً أشتعل رأفـةًَ بالقلـب الصغير

أحترقت وأحتـرقت كي البسها بعض من أمـلٍ و بريق

ولتكفكف دمـع يقطـر على الأوجان كالسـيل يسـير

سمعتها تتمتم ببعـض كلمات امتزجت بشهيق ونحـيب

كـعازف ناي يرثـي قتيـل

ما بالها لما تبكي لما أتـت الى أزـقة الموتى والمظاليم

لم أكن اعلم أن كل هذا الجمال يعرف كـيف تـُذرف دموع العين

وكيف تشـقُ الأحزان طريقها الى قلبٍ يحملهُ جسـد رقيق

غـدر بها ذلك العابث المـدعي بالحبيب

وتركها خـلفه ركام يشتعل فـؤادها بالحريق

يا وجعها ياحزنها مسكينة هي طـفلة وقعت فريسة صيد

ليتني لم أكن مصـباحاً على الطـريق

ولم أرى هذا الكـم من الظلم يزرعه أشبـاه البشر المستذئبـين

حتى امتلأ الكـون بغابات من الظلـمات المحترقة وأنغام الأنـين

تفـوح منها رائحة كل متـفحمٍ حزين

/

\


وبعد ساعات من أعاصير حزن دوت بزوايا المكان العتيق

وقــفــت

وكنـت أنا من يشـعل هـذه البقـعة ضـياءاً

رأيـتُ انفـاسها تتراقص من الأهـات لـهباً

وجسـدها الجميل يتـرنح وجـعاً

وشعرها الطـويل ينـسدل حـزناً

وعينـاها الواسـعتين تبـرق دمـعاً

إقتـربتْ من السـور المـلوث سـواداً

ونقشـت بـيـدٍ ترتفع وتهبـط كطـائرِ كُـسر له جنـاحاً

( حواء قتلها أدم طعنـاً بغدرٍ مسنون ونـحراً بفراقٍ مسموم )

بكـت كثيـراً وبكيتـها حريقـاً

لمِستُ عينـيها بوهــجٍ من نـور

نظـرتْ الي الكون مـودعه غـارقه بدمـوع 

نظـرتْ إليَ وهمَـت تشِـد أوتـار رحيـلها بِـخشوع

بـدأت تشـقُ خطواتها عبرهـالةٍ من عـتم الـنور

تلاشى طـيفها شيئـاً فشـيء فكـأنها لم تكـون

غربـت شمـسها وبـدأ النـهار بالشروق

أنطفـأتُ في سُبـاتٍ كِـدتُ منه لا أفـوق

ومع حُـلول ظـلامٍ جـديد أشْتعلتُ على ذلك السور

أنتـظـِر أن يلوح لي القـدر بأرواح سُـلبت منها القلوب

واذا برجلين اثنـين لم يكن لهما ثالث سـوى ذلك السور

وقفـا يضربا كـفا بكف وتنهمر منهما بعـض الدموع

شـعرت برائحـة الموت تحتـضن زوايا المكان المشؤوم 

عصـفت رياح غـبراء تحمـل بين يديـها العـتم والسموم

وثـغرة سوداء من السـماء برائحة الموت تفـوح

أشتـد ضـوئي الشريد وأقتربت منهم حـد الكتـوف 

كانت فـاجعـة بل كـانت هـول مـهووول

من وقعِـها تحـطم زجـاجي الذي به أحـتمي وأهِـب النـور

ماتـت تلك الفـتاة الجمـيلة كالحور



رمت بنفسها من هـاوية في نهاية هذا الطـريق المهجور

اقفـلت كتابها ولـم تكتمل به النـقط والحروف

لم تصبـِر صغيرة هي لا تعلم ان القـدر يخبئ لها الكثير من السطور

فيها الحزن تحتـضنه اصابع الـفرح والأظـافر شموع

وأن هذه اقدار تتلون وأن الله عدل لا يظلم عبد ولايجور

/

\

ومنذ ذلك الحين وانا كسـير محطمة مشـاعلي ولم تـُـجبر لي ضـلوع

يمـرون من تحـتي وللمصباح المـكسور لا يأبـهون

احتـضنتُ اوجـاعهم سنـين وشـهور

وأحتضنـتـني عـتم الظـلمة دهـور

أهٍ ثـم أه يالـكم من بشـر ناكـرون

تغتـالون فرحـة القـلب بشتى الفـنون

تخدعـون وتغـدرون وتقتـلون مسـدلي الجفون

ياليـتني معها فتـاتي الذاهبـة الى المنـون

وأرحل عـن دنيـا فيـها البـشر يـتلونون

لأخـبرها أن عشقـها كان وهـماً وظنـون

والموت لأمثـالها رحمـة من حياة كلـها طـعون

\

/

----------


## فاطمة المعصومة

*يسلمووووووووووووووووو*

----------

